
Let’s Pretend This Never Happened - fouric
https://medium.com/@enkiv2/lets-pretend-this-never-happened-8abf0bc9648c
======
skybrian
This rant is a bit outdated. These days, we don't assume the user is stupid.
We think they might be a troll, a botnet, or someone working for a click-
farming scam.

Giving users a good experience without trusting them is an interesting UI
challenge.

~~~
wolfgke
> This rant is a bit outdated. These days, we don't assume the user is stupid.

Quite the opposite. Compare a modern WIMP GUI (say Windows, OS X or a widely
used GNU/Linux desktop environment) with a modern smartphone GUI (say Android
or iOS).

~~~
gumby
They still lack open comparability, which the unix shells somewhat have (via
the pipe operator). ios's shortcuts app isn't really the same thing, at least
yet, and I am guessing the situation on android is similar (but would love a
correction if Android has something materially better!!).

